# Latence audio wifi/buetuth



## seluj (17 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un Imac 2011, et je viens d'acheter une Harman Kardon Aura. Quelle déception de constater qu'il est impossible de regarder un film avec ! Il y a un décalage son/vidéo... 
En bluetooth, les 10 premières minutes après la connexion de mon enceinte me permettent de regarder une vidéo, il n'y a pas de décalage, mais ensuite, si ! (1s)
En wifi (airplay), c'est catastrophique, 3-4 secondes immédiatement...
Existe-t-il une solution ? j'ai entendu parler d'airfoil, je l'ai téléchargé en version gratuite, mais je n'arrive pas à le paramétrer... 

Un petit coup de pouce ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 as-tu essayé ceci : clique sur l'icône son (le haut parleur) dans la barre de menu, tout en appuyant sur la touche Alt, et sélectionne le périphérique de sortie voulu en Airplay.

En principe, cela décale la lecture de la vidéo de 2 sec, rendant l'image et le son synchrones.

_(tu n'as pas besoin de Airfoil avec Yosemite)._


----------



## seluj (18 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour la réponse mais malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas... Je ne connaissais pas cette astuce mais en maintenant alt tout en cliquant sur l'icône son, en choisissant mon enceinte en airplay, il y a un décalage assez important son/image... Problème technique ou c'est normal ? C'est quand meme nul, pour une enceinte à 400 euros...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2015)

Avec quelle application lis-tu les vidéos qui posent un problème de décalage son/image en Airplay ?

L'enceinte n'y est pour rien, c'est Airplay qui a une latence de 2 secondes.

iTunes, Safari, etc... savent "gérer" ça, et retardent la lecture de la vidéo de 2 secondes aussi, pour rendre image et son synchrones.

Si c'est VLC, il faut faire ce qui suit : 

Barre de menu : Fenêtre / Synchronisation de piste : -2,000s dans le premier champ.
(appuyer sur la touche entrée après la saisie de la valeur)


----------

